
Truth, Lies, and the Amazing Randi - JacobAldridge
http://www.fastcocreate.com/3058272/truth-lies-and-the-amazing-randi
======
jhallenworld
The show was very good.

Long ago I was an occasional reader of the Skeptical Inquirer. It always gave
me mixed feelings. It was great at times, but sour and reductionist at others.

Penn and Teller have a show called Bullshit! (on Amazon Prime) which has
similar material.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I saw the show/film and a live interview with Randi when he was in Australia
last year (year before?). Was a great experience as a long time fan - and I
agree, Penn & Teller's show is excellent as well.

